# What is Nidzilla



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have seen many threads about nidzilla lists or how to deal with nidzilla but what the hell is a nidzilla list? What is it made up of and how do you use it well? Sorry if this is in wrong area.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Traditionally Nidzilla conatains 2 Hive Tyrants as HQ and 6 Carnifexes. 3 elite ones and 3 Heavy Support ones... or whatever the random combination is. Nids confuse me.

So in effect. ALL the BIG stuff.


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

IC is it effective?


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

It was more effective in 4th ed due to the lack of need for troops, but it still does fairly well in 5th especially against novices that lack the knowledge to focus fire.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Traditionally?
HT
HT
E Fex
E Fex
E Fex
H Fex
H Fex
H Fex
I find that Ripper Swarms are used - being the cheapest choice. But with 5th Ed there's usually either 'Fire Fodder' (Without Number Gaunts) or 'Distraction Technique' (Still Ripper Swarms)


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

it should also be noted that it only works in games of 1500 or higher due to Fex's "Shock Troops" special rule.


----------



## Mivarlocht (Jan 26, 2009)

Wounded said:


> it should also be noted that it only works in games of 1500 or higher due to Fex's "Shock Troops" special rule.


Correct. I see it most often in 1850.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

Lots of big bad bugs


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

Err what are E fexes and H fexes?


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

Elite Fexs and Heavy Fexs


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

I see, I see. Is nidzilla effective against a very mechanized SM army


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Nidzilla are for cheeseheads who want to try to win matches all the time. I personally don't like seeing those lists. Not that I'm against it, but I do prefere to see the other kinds of nid lists once in a while, like Hybrid Nid Armies (combination of Horde and Nidzilla).



> I see, I see. Is nidzilla effective against a very mechanized SM army


I guess it depends. You would have the strength and guns to take them out, but they would _also_ have the guns to take _you_ out as well. But Nidzilla is better to attack a mech Marine army rather then a Horde army.


----------



## Crane948 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ic thanks!


----------

